

Why Android Fragmentation Is Still a Problem - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2406991,00.asp

======
adfadf
"Buy an Android phone that's not an unlocked Samsung Galaxy Nexus, and you'll
be stuck with 10 or more apps that try and force you to sign up for additional
monthly fees, or force you into carrier-approved app stores and services that
are usually worse than alternative third-party offerings. You can't remove
these programs to free up space, either, or even delete their icons, unlike
with a PC."

You can't delete them, but you can disable them (since at least ICS) so that
they only show up in the Settings -> Apps -> All listing.

------
kevhsu
Because OEMs won't do anything until consumers get smarter and vote with their
wallets or Google strong-arms them.

A "Google stamp of approval" for devices outside of the Nexus line with
similar software and hardware standards would do wonders.

------
dfxm12
When I think of this problem, I wonder, was Android developed for the end
user, or the device manufacturers?

